# Metolius River



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

We just returned from a family trip to Oregon, to be with our son and his wife and two daughters. 

The final weekend was a three day journey to Camp Sherman and the Metolius river. The river issues forth as a spring from Black Butte, rushing out of the rocks at 50,000 gallons a minute, at a bone chilling 42 degrees. 

The wild, native fish are extremely spooky and hard to catch. I spoke to several fly fishers, and they all emphasized the elusive nature of the trout in the river. One gentleman has come to the area for 27 years, and has never caught a fish. That is determination. He explained to me, that he will continue to come and fish, "just to be on the water, it is so beautiful."

The regulations on the river are, "fly fishing only, barbless hooks, catch and release, no lead weights."

I was able to catch one beautiful brook trout, who was tempted to taste a PMD dry fly.

We also managed a side trip to Island Lake, a high altitude Alpine lake. 

Simply Amazing.


----------



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

Very nice! Beautiful pics! I'll be headed that way for steel next month.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

beautiful, all the way around.


----------



## quattro (Sep 28, 2014)

*Nice. Headed there to chase the Bull trout in 2 weeks.*

huge box full of big ugly flies.


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

beautiful brookie mike. i'm hoping that tpwd will stock some trout in my area this winter.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice pictures Mike. If you go back, bring some heavily weighted stone flies to get down and a couple of smaller flies for a 3 fly setup. Most of the fish concentrations are from a bit above Camp Sherman down to around the hatchery, with areas around the bridges in between best.
I grew up out there and fished it lots. We use to tie up "Black Bombers" that were essentially lots of lead wire covered with chenille with some black hackle tail and collar at the front. A fast fly to tie since you'll lose a bunch snagged on the bottom.

Best for Dolly is a hatchery trout. 

Todd


----------

